# Pixar's "Inside Out"



## Xaios (Dec 10, 2014)

New trailer came out for this today, it's actually pretty damn funny. 



Enjoy.


----------



## yingmin (Dec 11, 2014)

Pixar is really making progress at human faces that are more realistic without being terrifying.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 11, 2014)

I really hope Pixar gets back on track with their former magic. Their last great movie was Toy Story 3. Brave and Monsters University were enjoyable, but not at the same level as their "Golden Age of Pixar" movies. Plus, Cars 2 was just... ugh.

Here's hoping!


----------



## TedEH (Dec 11, 2014)

Makes me think immediately of Meet Dave.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 11, 2014)

Herman's Head.


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 11, 2014)

My niece exploded when I showed her the trailer. Looks like I'll more than likely be going to see it. Looks enjoyable for the most part.


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 15, 2014)

yingmin said:


> Pixar is really making progress at human faces that are more realistic without being terrifying.


 


saiwolade said:


> *mod edit: please don't quote the referrer spam*


 
Um...?

Edit: Sorry mods, thought it was a troll, wouldn't let me delete the link in their quote. Won't happen again.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 15, 2014)

It's a spambot, just report it.


----------



## Forrest_H (Dec 15, 2014)

This actually looks good, I want to see it.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Dec 18, 2014)

the 'dumb husband' schtick? you're better than that pixar.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 18, 2014)

It might be an oldie, but at least they executed it with panache. Besides, this is one of those teasers that looks like it was designed specifically to be an ad. If I had to guess, this scene won't be in the actual movie.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, like the getting dressed teaser for Incredibles. Wait, isn't he a dumb husband, too?


----------



## Xaios (Dec 18, 2014)

Dusty Chalk said:


> Wait, isn't he a dumb husband, too?



He was mildly oblivious because of his longing to relive the glory days which Pixar did play for laughs, but he certainly wasn't a dumb husband.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 10, 2015)

June 19th!


----------

